# Motorcycle Ride to Chandler AZ for Lunch



## Rebbetzin (Mar 24, 2011)

Sunday was a sort of cloudy day, cool and just perfect for a motorcycle ride. We went with a small group from the "Freewheelers."

I don't know how many of you have been to Arizona, but here in the desert, we have lots of sand and cactus!  What is interesting is that on one side of the road, it looks dry and the vegetation is pretty sparce.
Like this.







But, when you look on the other side of the road, there for miles on end, are Alfalfa fields, as far as the eye can see.






Our Arizona desert does have  a "forest" of sorts...






Here is an interesting photo of the motorcycles ahead of us on a curve.






At one of our stops for stretching our legs there was a fellow with his 
dog friend that was able to ride on the motorcycle with him.






I thought she was pretty cute, here is close up of her.
He had a way of strapping her to the seat so she couldn't fall off.






We stopped for lunch at a restaurant that serves a combination of Mexican and Chinese food. The Emerald Chicken is my favorite.
Here is the group at lunch.





The traditional food fight, came early when Rich spilled his entire drink on the table just as he sat down!





We stopped for gas along the way, here is the bike all dressed up for a trip.





The bike has some really neat new mirrors, they have signal lights in them!





On the way home there was a very nice sunset.





So hope you enjoyed the photos of our latest ride.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2011)

Makes me miss home a little.  I grew up in Phoenix, lived in the south end in Ahwatukee.  Been to Chandler many times......

Beautiful photos.


----------

